

13 Seed Funding Options For Entrepreneurs - adityakothadiya
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/13_seed_funding_options_for_entrepreneurs.php

======
mpc
"Self-fund on credit cards and a second mortgage"

It shouldn't have to come to this. It's so cheap to start a software startup,
at least in the initial prototype phase.

Most founders already currently have jobs as developers where saving enough to
cover your expenses for a few months shouldn't be too hard.

------
chrisbroadfoot
| Do consulting on the side to self-fund. This is less risky than using credit
cards. One partner works for a Big Old Dinosaur on contract for $20k per month
and splits it 50/50 with the other partner, who builds the company which is
shared 50/50 between the two. It gets a little more complex with more than two
people.

This sounds like an awfully big share to give to someone for that much
capital! Am I wrong?

~~~
ibsulon
Unless the financing founder is also working on the product in the expectation
that both will be working on it full time once there is enough money to do so.

------
jksmith
Reader's comment number 5 represents the purest example of "seed" funding I've
ever heard of.

~~~
lamaw
Well played :-)

